# What do you drink with your cigars?



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just curious for some ideas... I usually drink some kind of red wine or merlot but am wondering what others do...


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Lately I've been partial to Kahlua on the rocks. A buddy of mine introduced me to that, quite a tasty combination. Also enjoy coffee, wine, and beer with my smoke.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I usually go with a beer. The type of beer varies with the smoke. Some other drinks I am known to have while smoking are Cuba Libres (Cuban Rum, coke, and lime), and on a hot summer day a Mojito or two (ok.... or three or four).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Coffee or rum are my go-to drinks. Bourbon, Scotch aged in ex-sherry casks, or stout/IPA are other choices...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Beer or Coffee.


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Coffee or rum are my go-to drinks. Bourbon, Scotch aged in ex-sherry casks, or stout/IPA are other choices...


Rum straight up?


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Currently, Cognac Tesseron Lot 90 and 76, thankfully i bought the gift set to sample it. I must say the Lot 76 (85-100 bucks for a 750 ml) has a similar flavor profile to the Macallan 18 (140-18 bucks for a 750 ml) meaning the Lot 76 would be the better buy.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Just water.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

TimNRA757 said:


> Rum straight up?


Most definatly. The sweetness of aged rum I find contrasts well with traditional cigars flavours from what I've found so far. I woudn't be interested in Captain Morgan or Bacardi which is usually only fit for rum & coke, but you can get better rums out there for a (relatively) mild mark-up.

- Baccardi 8yr
- Doorly's XO
- El Dorado 12 or 15yr (the 15yr was the most often mentioned over at Rum Lover's Forum as the best rum for pairing with cigars. It is a strong sweet rum that might pair very well with strong cigars IMHO).
- Mount Gay Extra Old (Just finished a bottle of this, paired with every stick I had well).

Those are for starters. Lots more out there on the rum lover's forum.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I drink coffee, A&W rootbeer or gatorade when Im in the truck. Usually have coffee or a good micro brew at home.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Diet Pepsi,Coffee,JD and Diet Cola


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

usuallly ice water, keeps the palate wet and nuetral but sometimes a nice ale perferably fat tire or coffe of course ha


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TimNRA757 said:


> Rum straight up?


Straight rum is one of the best things I've found.

If not rum, I dig a stout. The burnt flavors mix well for obvious reasons. Irish whiskey as well. Certain bourbons are good, and cognac goes well (good cognac, not Hennessy, Martell, Remy Martin or Courvoisier).


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Straight rum is one of the best things I've found.
> 
> If not rum, I dig a stout. The burnt flavors mix well for obvious reasons. Irish whiskey as well. Certain bourbons are good, and cognac goes well (good cognac, not Hennessy, Martell, Remy Martin or Courvoisier).


Yeah I know there's rums out there that are better. Most of what I drink is best as a mixer (I.E. Captain and bacardi).

What's really strange is I could care less about cognac but like brandy...


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I quit drinking a few years ago so nowadays it's either water, iced tea, or club soda and lime. I find that club soda has a nice neutralizing effect on my palate so thats my usual drink of choice. 

When I did drink, I preferred a good porter or stout if I was drinking beer. A quality American whiskey was also pretty nice. Elijah Craig Single Barrel and Bookers 127 proof Bourbon were two of my favorite accompaniments to a fine smoke. Something about the taste of whiskey and full bodied cigars seemed to really bring out the best in both.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Flux said:


> I quit drinking a few years ago so nowadays it's either water, iced tea, or club soda and lime. I find that club soda has a nice neutralizing effect on my palate so thats my usual drink of choice.
> 
> When I did drink, I preferred a good porter or stout if I was drinking beer. A quality American whiskey was also pretty nice. Elijah Craig Single Barrel and Bookers 127 proof Bourbon were two of my favorite accompaniments to a fine smoke. Something about the taste of whiskey and full bodied cigars seemed to really bring out the best in both.


You ever try Old Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve 23 yo?


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Ehlonya said:


> You ever try Old Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve 23 yo?


Is that the $300 a bottle stuff? I had one of their products. All I remember is that it tasted fantastic and was really pricey - $90 a fifth maybe?


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Usually beer, sometimes beer and tequila, occasionally Myer's rum and Coke.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Flux said:


> Is that the $300 a bottle stuff? I had one of their products. All I remember is that it tasted fantastic and was really pricey - $90 a fifth maybe?


I don't know about it being $300 bucks, in my neck of the woods it's around $190 and yeah I believe that Old Pappy Van Winkle and W.L. Wellers are the only wheated bourbons in the market so far.

Wheated bourbons has a sweeter taste then the other bourbons.


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Wu-long tea. The guy at the Chinese restaurant down the street gave me a bag, very nice guy. It goes flawless with a cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Crown Royal, Crown-n-coke, Coke, or CDM Chicory Coffee. Depends on what Im smoking.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Water or Johnny Walker Black Label


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Demasoni said:


> Wu-long tea. The guy at the Chinese restaurant down the street gave me a bag, very nice guy. It goes flawless with a cigar.


Never heard of that one!! I'll have to look for it. It must be pretty dark? I can't imagine drinking something "light" with a cigar to be honest unless it's just water...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TimNRA757 said:


> Yeah I know there's rums out there that are better. Most of what I drink is best as a mixer (I.E. Captain and bacardi).
> 
> What's really strange is I could care less about cognac but like brandy...


There are good sipping rums that aren't very expensive, if that's the downside to you. If it's just that you don't want to go too far from what you know you like, Bacardi 8-year is a fine sipping rum at a good price.

What kind of brandy do you like, since cognac is brandy? Out of curiosity, since I know little about non-cognac brandies and would like to learn.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Coffee or an inexpensive scotch such as Teachers or Grants on ice with a splash of water.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

96Brigadier said:


> Lately I've been partial to Kahlua on the rocks. A buddy of mine introduced me to that, quite a tasty combination. Also enjoy coffee, wine, and beer with my smoke.


Purists will tell you to drink water or water with lemon so that your taste buds will not be artificially altered. Depending on the cigar teas and certain Cognac, whiskey, Kahlua and Drambuie are really good. I have found the tannins in wine will conflict with some cigars. As with everything it's all about what your taste likes,,,I say go with what you like. Nothing is wrong as long as you like it.


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> What kind of brandy do you like, since cognac is brandy? Out of curiosity, since I know little about non-cognac brandies.


I like Spanish brandy and applejack mainly. Given I haven't tried cognac in a while at all but last time I had it really seemed to not go taste all that great to me personally. (Yeah I was underage then but deal with it :wink


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

TimNRA757 said:


> I like Spanish brandy and applejack mainly. Given I haven't tried cognac in a while at all but last time I had it really seemed to not go taste all that great to me personally. (Yeah I was underage then but deal with it :wink


(Obviously I don't know how you drank it, but thought the following might be useful) You have to drink cognac like you smoke cigars. In other words, you can just grab any old stick, bite the head off, torch it with a bic or zippo and start puffing like a steam train...but it wouldn't be a very good cigar. Same with cognac. Most cognacs you need to let warm up in the hand to release the aroma and certain flavors (particularly if it's an older cognac). In any case, they can be quite floral or fruity so you need to pair wisely, or you could seriously throw the flavor of your cigar off.

I recommend Courvoisier to start with and, although purists would tell you to warm it as above, I usually pour it on rocks and let the ice melt at least halfway...I find that all these amazing citrus notes start coming out and then, through the last half of the smoke it warms up and gets pretty amazing. It also seems to go well with just about any stick I've paired it with.

Usually though, I'm drinking water or coffee. My whiskey preference is Tullamore Dew.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

it all depends, ii normally sip a single malt with a dash of water, but i also enjoy coffee, heavy dark beers like stout/guinness or red wine. i supplement this with some dark chocolate or sometimes cashew nuts


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Coffee, cappucino, espresso - when I smoke early in the day. At night I generally turn to rum or beer, and mostly have a glass of water at hand at all times, just to clean the palate once in a while .. but I also drink red wine when there's a bottle at hand - so I guess everything goes


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good Fresh Coffee or Good Aged Dark Rum - both straight, no mixer - although sometimes a shot of rum in the coffee on a cold day isn't bad.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I normally sip a single malt with one or two cold whisky stones.
An Irish Coffee is also good. :smokin:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like a nice bourbon, Pappy's is a favorite. A lot of times beer will work, a nice Bell's brewery beer. If it is in the morning it is usually just water.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I enjoy a nice single malt when I'm having a good cigar. I usually stick to the mccallan 15,18,21 and highland park as well as balveni. Although I do have a bottle of 30 yr mccallans to crack open with my anjoes this holiday season


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of the time it's coffee or beer. But coffee generally goes better.

I find that sweet things tend to work best. I especially like liqueurs like Drambuiue, Anise, Sambucca. Also Sherry, Dubonet, Port, Madera wine. Rum and coke, single malt scotches, cognacs and brandy's.
Wines are hit or miss. I find that a lot them don't work well with cigars.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Port, Martini, Beer, Gin & Tonic.

Actually, I was in Reynaldo's shop in Havana, & I had Expresso with a Rum & Coke. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Most of time I just drink bottle of cold water. Occasionally a Dr. Pepper or Cream Soda.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TimNRA757 said:


> I like Spanish brandy and applejack mainly. Given I haven't tried cognac in a while at all but last time I had it really seemed to not go taste all that great to me personally. (Yeah I was underage then but deal with it :wink


Any suggestions for Spanish brandies?


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Dr. Pepper or Coke-Cola.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I used to drink alot of rum and coke...now it is scotch...but also coffee and sometimes just a coke plain with no mixer...


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> (Obviously I don't know how you drank it, but thought the following might be useful) You have to drink cognac like you smoke cigars. In other words, you can just grab any old stick, bite the head off, torch it with a bic or zippo and start puffing like a steam train...but it wouldn't be a very good cigar. Same with cognac. Most cognacs you need to let warm up in the hand to release the aroma and certain flavors (particularly if it's an older cognac). In any case, they can be quite floral or fruity so you need to pair wisely, or you could seriously throw the flavor of your cigar off.
> 
> I recommend Courvoisier to start with and, although purists would tell you to warm it as above, I usually pour it on rocks and let the ice melt at least halfway...I find that all these amazing citrus notes start coming out and then, through the last half of the smoke it warms up and gets pretty amazing. It also seems to go well with just about any stick I've paired it with.
> 
> Usually though, I'm drinking water or coffee. My whiskey preference is Tullamore Dew.


I think I will give cognac a 2nd chance. I know I did let it warm up somewhat but I wonder now if I do put some ice in it. That's how I like most of my drinks lately if they're straight up. Thanks for your insight.



Snake Hips said:


> Any suggestions for Spanish brandies?


Cardenal Mendoza.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Water, Coke, or Tea...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Water
Coffee
Scotch
Beer
Wine
Gin (Martini or G/T)
Brandy/Cognac
Champagne
Occasionally a soda (cola, creme soda, dr pepper)

I plan to buy a good rum to see if I like the pairing (probably Zacapa)


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't get over how many drink cream soda with their stogies. I haven't had one of those since I was a kid. I can see where it might make a good pairing. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Shaz said:


> I can't get over how many drink cream soda with their stogies. I haven't had one of those since I was a kid. I can see where it might make a good pairing. I'll have to give it a try.


I'm with ya on this and I used to love cream sodas. When I think of pairing a cigar with it I just get a weird feeling about it. Maybe it's time to throw caution to the wind and live dangerously.:smokin:


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

I like a good Tawny Port.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

So many choices.
Preferences are
Scotch, with large ice water on the side
Wild turkey 101, with water on the side
Beer, Yuengling or Boston ale
Wine, ike a Cabernet
Coffee
Elnglish tea (hot)
Iced tea (not very sweet)

Drinks I do not like with cigars
Soda's
Sweet tea
Clear liquors


----------



## jimbo770 (Nov 4, 2009)

try the bacardi anejo, it is fantastic, tastes NOTHING like regular bacardi, it is about as close as you can get to hanava club, and it is very reasonably priced, goes perfectly with a nice full bodied cigar. I also like jameson, or crown royal, but please try the anejo, I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Balvenie Doublewood 12 Year tonight


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

Coffee in the morning, ice water in the afternoon, beer in the evening


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm a port wine, coffee drinker in the winter time. In the summer it's either a good craft beer or Baileys on the rocks.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> I like a nice bourbon, Pappy's is a favorite. A lot of times beer will work, a nice Bell's brewery beer. If it is in the morning it is usually just water.
> 
> Best regards, tony


When I mentioned a good porter or stout I was thinking specifically about Bells. Man, what a great brewery! The Double Cream Stout, the Porter and the Imperial Stout were my personal favorites ... they made excellent pairings with a full-bodied smoke.


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

Beer or Scotch ....


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

Diet Coke, Coke Zero, oe water


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

usually Bourbon, if mixing it I like Jim Beam and coke or Knob Creek on the rocks. I heard lots of good things about Bookers...It's on my list. I also like a good scotch, Johnny Green label. If I'm drinking Beer I'll reach for a dark beer, a stout or porter, Guinness is always a good choice.


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

I like to have a nice glass of orange juice or a coke with a cigar.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Johnny Walker Black


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

Scotch
Bourbon
Guiness

Now I am thirsty....


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Now that I have had my JW Black for the evening, I need a cigar....any suggestions?


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Letaly my drink of choice has been coffee or Lemonade, or both. The lemonade is a good palate cleanser, and enables you to refresh your taste buds.


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

TN22 said:


> Now that I have had my JW Black for the evening, I need a cigar....any suggestions?


Romeo Y Julieta Anniversario?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont usually do this but, I went and got me a bottle of cheap vodka and then I got a bottle of baileys and then I got some milk and some ice...I think its called a white russian or a mudslide, I dont know...but it is real good with this Padron londres maduro...:rapture:


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

smokin nightly said:


> I dont usually do this but, I went and got me a bottle of cheap vodka and then I got a bottle of baileys and then I got some milk and some ice...I think its called a white russian or a mudslide, I dont know...but it is real good with this Padron londres maduro...:rapture:


White Russian - Kahlua, vodka and cream 

@The Postman
Lemonade? Hmm. I've always found citrus to rape my ability to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

TimNRA757 said:


> I think I will give cognac a 2nd chance. I know I did let it warm up somewhat but I wonder now if I do put some ice in it. That's how I like most of my drinks lately if they're straight up. Thanks for your insight.


Anytime. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I drink Dr. Pepper. Seriously!


----------



## JPad (Oct 22, 2009)

I usually drink a good fresh ground coffe or a good dark micro brew.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I just picked up a free Cigar pairing guide from Bemvo that I am going to look through. But I usually go with water, coffee, a nice beer, or Jack Daniels


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

I usally drink some water, coffee i make or from starbucks lol, and Brew.


----------



## texas fish (Oct 26, 2009)

I usually drink Jack or Crown straight or with coke:drinking:


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

jsnake said:


> I drink Dr. Pepper. Seriously!


 Dr.Pepper is my favorite i need to try it some time seems like an odd pairing but it seems worth a try


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Slaterstogies said:


> Dr.Pepper is my favorite i need to try it some time seems like an odd pairing but it seems worth a try


I've tried Dr. Pepper because so many here have said that's one of their favorite pairings. I thought it was a bit weird as well, but it actually goes well with stogies.
But the cream soda. Well, that seems even weirder to me. But now I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## johnnyligero (Aug 21, 2009)

I seem to crave different drinks depending on what I smoke:

a spicy cigar - coffee because it seems to smooth out the cigar for me

a refined cigar - a good glass of scotch because the complexities in both seem to make me concentrate more

a creamy cigar - rum or port seem to compliment this type of cigar well for me

an average cigar - vodka because it I want vodka and it doesn't seem to go with any cigar

In my own experience I've found the since everyone's palate is different you have to experiment a little bit. But that's the fun of it. Right?

Johnny Ligero
______________________________________________
I live vicariously through my lighter. - Johnny Ligero (me)


----------



## Supercomp (Sep 30, 2009)

16 oz Grey Goose Black Russians only!


----------



## okstcowboy (Sep 28, 2009)

Slaterstogies said:


> Dr.Pepper is my favorite i need to try it some time seems like an odd pairing but it seems worth a try


Glad to hear I'm not the only Dr Pepper drinker here


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

Shaz said:


> I've tried Dr. Pepper because so many here have said that's one of their favorite pairings. I thought it was a bit weird as well, but it actually goes well with stogies.
> But the cream soda. Well, that seems even weirder to me. But now I'm going to have to try it.


Really?? Maybe I'll have to try that out too after I try the cognac .



johnnyligero said:


> I seem to crave different drinks depending on what I smoke:
> 
> a spicy cigar - coffee because it seems to smooth out the cigar for me
> 
> ...


This is kind of what I've been wondering now too is cigar and drink pairings. I'm trying to find a 'method for my madness' when it comes to wine, bourbon, brandy etc.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I mostly like a coffee with my cigar, but sometimes a beer hits the spot too.


----------



## TimNRA757 (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been seeing a lot of coffee posts on here. I'd like to be able to have coffee with my sticks but I mostly smoke in the evening and the last thing I need is a caffeine rush just a couple of hours before going to bed... Just curious do you guys smoke in the morning or just aren't as sensitive to caffeine as I am?


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Beer or Coffee.


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Iced tea, water, or crown on the rocks (got to be in the mood for this one though). Usally its just water or iced tea.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

TimNRA757 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of coffee posts on here. I'd like to be able to have coffee with my sticks but I mostly smoke in the evening and the last thing I need is a caffeine rush just a couple of hours before going to bed... Just curious do you guys smoke in the morning or just aren't as sensitive to caffeine as I am?


I am not that sensitive to caffeine. If it bothers you you could go decaffeinated. I just enjoy the taste of coffee with a good cigar.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> Straight rum is one of the best things I've found.
> 
> If not rum, I dig a stout. The burnt flavors mix well for obvious reasons. Irish whiskey as well. Certain bourbons are good, and cognac goes well (good cognac, not Hennessy, Martell, Remy Martin or Courvoisier).


For a good cognac try Meukow or Meukow 90, I think its da yak that GOD drinks....


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Bud Select
Guinness 
any good Tawny Port
Sobe Green Tea
some red wines


----------



## Twain (Nov 18, 2009)

Most anything that doesn't have gin in it. I love gin but not with a cigar...but a mojito may be ok with the right selection during the summer. Hmm...I'll have to try that when the mercury breaks 80 again. Cigars do tend to make me thirsty so I always have to slip in a glass of water or two.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> I heard lots of good things about Bookers...


Booker's is incredibly smooth for a bourbon that is bottled between 121 and 127 proof.

If I'm not drinking, I have a Diet Coke with my cigars. If I am drinking, it's one of the following...

Woodford Reserve (Bourbon)
Basil Hayden's (Bourbon)
Gran Centanario Anejo (Tequila)
20 Year Old Tawny Port

Cheers...

Greg


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Most of the time it's coffee (any time of day) with my cigar, sometimes hot tea, beer once in a while.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

GregNJ said:


> If I'm not drinking, I have a Diet Coke with my cigars. If I am drinking, it's one of the following...
> 
> Woodford Reserve (Bourbon)
> Basil Hayden's (Bourbon)
> ...


Never thought of pairing tequila w/cigars Greg. How well does the GCA work?


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

That reminds me of something someone once said to me:

"What's your favorite drink?"

"Whatever you have."

What do I drink when I smoke? Whatever I might have on hand.

I do notice that a good scotch compliments almost any good stick very well.

Unfortunately, I can't afford "good scotch", so it's either J&B Rare, or JW.


----------



## thebigfoot (Dec 1, 2009)

cognac feels just right..


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Rum & Coke gets it done for me.


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

I like a good, strong coffee in the morning and a Jack Daniel's Single Barrel on the rocks any other time. I'd also like to try Port as I've never had it...


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

If I'm at the B&M on my lunch break, it's usually a water or a Diet Dr. Pepper. At home it's more likely an IPA or a good whiskey.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

old4x4 said:


> I'd also like to try Port as I've never had it...


Funny - I just bought a 200ml of 10yr tawny to try with a stick in the summer. Never had port with a cigar before.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Funny - I just bought a 200ml of 10yr tawny to try with a stick in the summer. Never had port with a cigar before.


It's one of my favorite drinks with a cigar.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Never thought of pairing tequila w/cigars Greg. How well does the GCA work?


As people often do with rum, they tend to dismiss tequila as a sipping drink. The wife and I travel to Mexico regularly for vacation (and when in Rome...). I've found that tequila, with it's peppery tones, can compliment a full bodied cigar quite nicely. And so far, GCA is my favorite.

Cheers...

Greg


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sweet Tea... I believe it is the official state beverage of Alabama.:tongue1:

I really don't drink anything when I smoke usally though.:nerd:


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Beer(Bud Select, Guinness)
Croft's Tawny Port(any good tawny)
Pop's Reserve Red Wine
Sobe Green Tea


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Frodo said:


> Funny - I just bought a 200ml of 10yr tawny to try with a stick in the summer. Never had port with a cigar before.


LOL!! Frodo, you just screwed yourself!!!! Do yourself a favor, don't wait till summer.
Just got into ports a few month ago myself. Let me tell ya, your gonna be mad at yourself for not buying more. Just a warning......


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Beer,
Wine,
Whiskey
or Root Beer!


----------



## Gavazzier (Jul 3, 2009)

Iced Tea!


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Frodo said:


> Funny - I just bought a 200ml of 10yr tawny to try with a stick in the summer. Never had port with a cigar before.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Water, or Black Coffee, or if I know I am not going to have to drive, Markers Mark or Billet Bourbon.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Beer and an Illusione 88









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cream soda pairs great with most my smokes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n0tja_actual (Jun 25, 2017)

Trying a new local beer. Not bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

What do I drink while smoking? Well, let's see....pretty much whatever I feel like drinking at the time. I know that's as vague as you can get, but very true. Rum, Rum & Coke, Bourbon, Bourbon & Coke, Bourbon & Dr. Pepper, Vodka, beer, sweet iced tea, green tea, water, etc. I really don't pair drinks with my cigars. I'm not that fine tuned really. I smoke what I'm in the mood for and drink the same. Of course, I'm just a one, maybe two, a day smoker.


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

If I'm not drinking water or a beer I like to drink different cold teas with mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

I like Dr. pepper or and Arnold palmer ( tea and lemonade)


----------



## adriette (May 24, 2017)

An ice-cold Stella Artois or lemon San Pellegrino 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker599 (Jun 29, 2017)

Usually something with alcohol. Glenlivet 15 or a cold beer (IPA, Stella, Guinness, or Coors light if I'm playing golf). If not, I like how it usually pairs with an iced cold brew or Americano from Starbucks.


----------



## KelsoChris (Dec 5, 2016)

Sometimes I'll drink a beer, others its jack and coke zero. Quite often i'll just have a bottled water or diet soda.


----------



## Rusty Nail (Jan 17, 2017)

A Rusty Nail is my favorite.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Bourbon, ice water with lemon or a coke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royal52 (Jun 10, 2017)

I saw root beer mentioned earlier in this thread, gave it a shot last weekend. It was great!


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

Coke, water or bourbon. Depends on the circumstances.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Usually beer. Coors light if I'm on the cheap, but preference would dictate something like a Lagunitas Maximus.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lately I've been having water with a packet of Propel in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Generally water or a beer for me. Tonight it's a Bell's Two Hearted Ale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

My primary drink is like I'm smoking King Edward Imperials.
I prefer Refreshe seltzer water from Safeway. On special this weekend - 12-pack of 12-oz cans for 99 cents. 
Sometimes I splurge and add freshly squeezed lemon juice.


----------



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

Coffee, beer, water, whiskey. If I smoke something strong I usually have to drink something with sugar in it like coca-cola or coffee


----------

